# Pb d'installation VirtualBox sur MBp, command not found



## Marvin75 (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Tout d'abord, j'ai fais une recherche rapide, et rien ne semble indiquer que mon problème 
ait été déjà évoqué ou réglé par quelqu'un d'autre. Si je me trompe, je m'excuse par avance.

Alors, voilà, je souhaite installer un logiciel qui fonctionne uniquement sous Linux, sur mon Mac Book Pro (15p). 
J'ai donc télécharger Virtualbox 4.1.12, et l'iso d'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.

Puis, en trouvant ce tutoriel (http://videonoob.fr/tutoriel/virtualbox-installation-windows-mac-linux), 
j'ai ouvert le terminal pour taper cette commande:

_sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-ose-modules-generic_

Je tape donc ensuite mon mot-de-passe. Seulement, il m'indique ceci: _command not found_ 

Alors que dois-je faire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (2 Juin 2012)

Marvin75 a dit:


> j'ai ouvert le terminal pour taper cette commande:


Quel terminal ? Celui de Linux ou celui de Mac OSX ?


----------



## Marvin75 (2 Juin 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Quel terminal ? Celui de Linux ou celui de Mac OSX ?



Celui de mac.


----------



## ntx (2 Juin 2012)

Dans ce cas, tu vas retourner sur la page mis en lien et tu vas essayer de comprendre ce qui y est écrit 

Un indice : apt-get est un outil Linux :rateau:


----------



## Marvin75 (2 Juin 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu vas retourner sur la page mis en lien et tu vas essayer de comprendre ce qui y est écrit
> 
> Un indice : apt-get est un outil Linux :rateau:



ouuuups ! je suis idiot !!!

:rateau:

merci !


----------

